# Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2018)

*Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

Nach dem lesen der aktuellen Ausgabe und der nun vollzogenen Preiserhöhung muss ich mal ein paar Sätze zur PCGH verlieren.
Ich beschränke mich jetzt hier mal auf die für mich negativen Punkte, was natürlich nicht bedeutet das alles negative wäre.

*1. Preiserhöhung*
Generell störe ich mich wenig an dem neuen Preis, ob ich jetzt 50 Cent mehr löhne für die aktuelle Ausgabe oder weniger spielt eigentlich kaum eine Rolle. Es könnten wegen mir auch 7 Euro sein.
Generell ist die PCGH dafür das diese eine "Nische" bedient recht Preiswert. Was mich aber an der Preiserhöhung stört ist die Papier,- und Druckqualität. Ich weiß, ein Dauerthema, aber im Zuge der Preiserhöhung für mich wieder relevant.
Nehmen wir mal die aktuelle PCGH mit dem Ratyracing Artikel zu Battlefield. Bei der vorliegenden Qualität ist es fast unmöglich sich davon einen nennenswerten Eindruck zu verschaffen(ja die Bilder auf der DVD sind mir nicht entgangen, siehe unten). Auch die Peripherieartikel würden deutlich aufgewertet von einem Hochglanzdruck wie er z.B. beim Sonderheft "Testjahrbuch 2018" verwendet wurde profitieren. Auch Werbung vermittelt mit dem Hochglanzdruck einen ganz anderen Eindruck und ist wesentlich weniger störend dadurch. Da ich für einen Spediteur aus der Familie auch mal gelegentlich im Pressevertrieb einspringe kann ich da den generellen Markt ganz gut überblicken. Mal ehrlich, dieses neue Fortnite Magazin habe ich mit entsetzen in der Hand gehalten, mit noch größerem entsetzen musste ich feststellen das dies vom Computec stammt. Das MAG wird für 4 Euro angeboten und kommt im Hochglanzdruck daher. Um es kurz zu machen, mir wären auch 6,80 recht gewesen wenn es dafür wieder einen Hochglanzdruck geben würde. Die aktuelle Preiserhöhung wäre doch ein ganz guter Aufhänger gewesen für einen höheren Preis auch mehr zu bekommen.Sicher wäre auch den Werbetreibenden in der PCGH die verbesserte Qualität Ihrer Anzeigen ein paar Euronen mehr wert und dem Kunden sicher auch.

*2.DVD Inhalt.*
Ein Thema was ich auch schon mal kurz angerissen hatten in einem Feedbackthread.
Der Mehrwerte der DVD ist mittlerweile marginal. Letzten Monat hatte ich mir die PCGames nochmal geholt. Darauf zu finden die selbe Vollversion wie in der aktuellen PCGH.
Wenn ich die Vollversion nicht nutze, bleibt als Mehrwert fast nichts mehr übrig als regelmäßiger Leser. Die ergänzenden Artikel zum Monitortest habe ich als Print hier liegen und bereits gelesen. Die Treiber und Programme sind frei zugänglich im Netz, dort meistens aktueller und taugen maximal für mich dazu die DVD mitzunehmen wenn ich mal irgendwo wieder einen Rechner einrichte. Aber auch dafür ziehe ich heutzutage eigentlich alles was ich benötige auf einen simplen 5 Euro USB Stick, das ist schneller, flexibler und einfacher.
Bleiben für mich 3 Videos sowie die Bildern von Battlefield mit Raytracing. Diese vermitteln durchaus einen guten qualitativen Eindruck, aber es wäre nett gewesen wenn man zumindest die Einstellungen nennen würde.Aufgrund der Pixel die mir angegeben werden vermute ich mal WQHD als Auflösung und die Bilder sind mit "Raytracing Maxed" deklariert. Also MaxOut mit Raytracing auf Ultra=? Wurde HDR verwendet? Lässt sich HDR überhaupt mit  Raytracing kombinieren? Auch trauere ich immer noch den alten DVD Taschen nach, heute noch habe ich im Schrank eine DVD von 2006 bei mir im Schrank entdeckt, sauber sortiert neben anderen DVD aus alten PCGH´s in den hübschen Taschen wo ich auf einen Blick den Inhalt erkenne und diese sauber und wohl sortiert aufbewahren konnte. Zwar liegt auf der DVD ein Vordruck parat, aber mal ehrlich ich hole doch keine DVD Leerhüllen  in rauen Mengen. Mal den Preis außen vor gelassen nehmen diese schlicht exorbitant Platz in Anspruch mit der Zeit. Eine Renaissance der DVD Taschen wäre auch eine nette Aufwertung gewesen im Zuge der Preiserhöhung.
Viele Nutzer haben in der heutigen Zeit nicht mal mehr ein DVD Laufwerk. Das Problem habe ich nicht, da ich zwei BluRay Laufwerke verbaut habe. Aber auch für die ist die DVD quasi wertlos.

Kürzlich gab es bei der Computer Bild Spiele einen Extracode für Quake Champions mit einigen netten ingame Extras sowie einem weiteren Char. Generell fände ich es gut wenn man mit dem Kauf der "DVD Ausgabe" interessantere Extras erhalten würde. Entweder in Form von Erweiterungen der Printartikel(man könnte z.B. Mainboardtests ausführlicher darstellen oder den GPU Index um weitere Benchmarks ergänzen etc.) oder aber in Form von privilegierten Zugang zu Demos, Early Access oder Alphaphasen, zusätzliche Spielinhalte wie das beschrieben Beispiel von Quake(da bieten sich ja auch viele andere Titel an, Fortnite, PUBG und all die anderen Spiele die heute zusätzlichen Ingamecontent feil bieten zu teil unverschämten Preisen).

Ich finde Ihr würdet mit solchen Zusatzinhalten auch neue Leser gewinnen, insbesondere die Fortnite und Co Gruppe würde sicher mal zu einer PCGH greifen wenn sich dort Spezialcontent für Ihr Lieblingsspiel drauf befindet und auch der treue Leser hätte immer mal wieder was für einen seiner Titel mit drin oder sieht es vielleicht sogar mal als Anstoß einen bestimmten Titel sich näher anzuschauen oder auszuprobieren.

Das kürzliche Beispiel mit einem Artikel mit Benchmarks zu Quake Champions im Heft in Verbindung mit zwei Zugangscodes zur Betaphase fand ich ein löbliches Beispiel wie so was aussehen könnte. Denkbar wäre auch ein vollständige Abkehr von der DVD, das würde kosten sparen und die DVD Ausgabe könnte man durch einen Zugangscode auf der Website ergänzen auf der man dann Zugriff erhält auf weiteren Content. Das wird so oder so kommen in den nächsten Jahren da die abkehr von physischen Laufwerken permanent von statten geht(auch wenn ich das eigentlich nicht begrüße).

*3. GPU Index*
Ich hadere aktuell sehr mit dem GPU Index. Eigentlich ist dieser super, er ist präzise, nachstellbar(was ich gerne in Anspruch nehme) und überaus umfangreich. Auch die Auswahl der Titel stellt den Spielemarkt hervorragen dar, da alle wesentlichen Engines und API´s vertreten sind.
Trotzdem ist der GPU Index in seiner aktuellen Form in vielen Fällen nicht brauchbar. Gerne würde ich ja hier im Forum bei den typischen Fragethreads "welche GPU X oder Y bei Budget XYX" einfach mal auf einen PCGH Artikel verweisen der die Sache schnell und eindeutig klärt.
Diesen gibt es aber nicht. Vergleiche der PCGH beziehen sich immer auf eine GPU, heißt Custom X wird mit Custom Y verglichen innerhalb der Serie bzw. des spezifischen Chips(wie z.B. aktuell die 2080ti oder RX 590) und dann anhand einer Wertung einsortiert.
Der Index bezieht sich stets auf die Referenzdesigns. Die Referenzkarten haben aber quasi keine Relevanz im Markt.

Der geneigte Fragesteller hier im Forum oder Kaufinteressent der sich ein Magazin kauft, findet auf PCGH so im Grunde nur die Indexwerte. Der Index ist aber mittlerweile völlig entstellt dank der kreativen Vorgehensweise der GPU Hersteller. Aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen gibt es keinen Hersteller bzw Chipübergreifenden GPU Vergleich. Dabei ist es doch genau das, was eigentlich gefragt wird wenn man auf Basis der aktuellen Preislage nach einer neuen GPU schaut.
Der aktuelle Index ist mittlerweile völlig kanibalisiert worden durch die RX 590 und die RTX Reihe. Bisher konnte man zumindest beim Index stets davon ausgehen das der Wert dort ein Basiswert ist auf dessen man bei einer Customkarte mal mehr und mal weniger aufschlagen kann im Grunde. Bei den RTX Karte jetzt tritt das Novum ein, das es Customkarten auf dem Markt gibt die langsamer sind als das Referenzdesign. Dieser Umstand ist grob irreführend.

Eine RX 590 wird mit einer Custom gebencht die gut gekühlt ist, während eine 1060 oder R390 sich mit dem zammeligen Referenzkühler rum schlagen müssen. Eine kommende RTX 2060 wird das Chaos in der Klasse perfekt machen.
Die RTX 2070 steht im Index mit 69%, die GTX 1080 mit 59,6%. Dies entspricht aber in keinster Weise der eigentlichen Realität für den eigentlichen Nutzer. Das Leistungsplus eines non A Chips ist fast nicht existent gegenüber eine 1080 Custom, ja teilweise sind die Karten sogar beträchtlich langsamer in Spielen wie Destiny 2 oder GTA V.
Die 1070ti ist aufgrund der Beschränkungen von Nvidia ebenfalls ein Sonderfall, da sich die gängigen Customs nur marginal von der Referenzkarte absetzen, wohingegen bei einer V56/1070 das krasse Gegenteil der Fall ist. Dort setzen sich die Customs deutlich von der Referenzkarte ab.

Sicher kann man alles am Ende des Tages für jedes Modell kumulieren und entsprechend die Werte aufschlagen/abziehen. Aber wirklich sinnig ist das nicht.
Eine Ausgabe 01/2019 vor Weihnachten hätte sich doch z.B. wunderbar dazu geeignet in zwei oder drei Preisklassen mal Herstellerübergreifend jeweils eine "repräsentative" Custom Stellvertretend zu vergleichen. Es muss ja nicht direkt der ganze Index sein, man könnte ja auch einfach einige aktuelle Top Titel heranziehen und aus 4-8 Spielen einen kleinen Parcours der aktuellen Blockbuster machen. Viele rüsten schließlich erst dann auf, wenn es in Ihrem neuen Lieblingstitel nicht mehr ganz reicht.

Ja ich weiß, Ihr habt Bauchschmerzen bei dem Begriff repräsentativ, aber mal ehrlich wie repräsentativ sind denn die Refrenzdesigns mittlerweile, diese lassen sich ja nicht mal mehr untereinander vergleichen.
Was ich auch mal ganz schön fände, wäre auch ein aufnehmen von synthetischen Benchmarks in den Index, gerne auch ohne Auswirkungen auf die Wertung. Benchmarks wie Firestrike, Time Spy und Superposition sind gerade für den direkten Vergleich  von Modellen eines Chips sehr hilfreich und auch eine gute Orientierung für Overclocking. Das würde den Index aufwerten da auf Basis der Scores ein besserer Vergleich des Übertaktungsergebnisses oder schlicht der neuen Customkarte möglich wäre und so ein besserer Bezug zum Index hergestellt werden kann. Die wenigsten können Ihre eigene Karte ja durch den Parcour benchen.

Weiterführend vermisse ich auch das ein oder andere spezial zum Thema Overclocking im GPU Bereich. Für ein Fachmagazin dessen Kundschaft sich doch sehr mit Overclocking beschäftigt finde ich behandelt Ihr das Thema im Bereich GPU´s ziemlich stiefmütterlich.
Das generelle Overclockingpotential bestimmer Chips ist für mich ein entscheidender Kaufgrund. Ich würde mir auch hier mal das ein oder andere Spezial zu wünschen gerne auch mit einigen Benchmarks und Herstellerübergreifend.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Ich finde es schade dass wenn hier im Forum fragen gestellt werden, wie welches Modell einzuordnen ist und man ständig auf zig andere Websites verlinken muss. Das kann doch eigentlich nicht im Sinne der PCGH sein, hier im Forum sollten die Grundwerte des Mags der Standardindikator sein, der aktuelle Index taugt dafür aber leider immer weniger wie ich feststellen muss.

*4.Sonstiges*
Mir fehlt etwas manchmal etwas das "dran bleiben" an einer Sache. Spontan fällt mir da der versprochene Benchmark zu Battlefield ein. Wir haben jetzt schon 3 mal neue Benchmarks zu Raytracing aber nicht einmal wurde das Spiel anständig mit allen relevanten Karten gebencht obwohl offeriert.
Ebenso vermisse ich eine Klärung der Umstände im Bezug von Vega und Hellblade im VR Test. Im Printartikel wird explizit darauf hingewiesen das man versucht das zu klären und nachzureichen.
Das selbe beim RTX Test im Bezug zu Sudden Strike 4, dort hatten die Karten Artefakte erzeugt. Das Problem sollte Nvidia mitgeteilt werden und die Leistung im Nachgangn nochmals überprüft werden.


Das hört sich jetzt alles nach viel gemecker und vielleicht ein wenig klugscheisserei an, aber ich hoffe man nimmt das entsprechend auf wie es gemeint ist, nämlich als konstruktive Kritik gepaart mit einigen Beispielen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*



Gurdi schrieb:


> Das hört sich jetzt alles nach viel gemecker und vielleicht ein wenig klugscheisserei an, aber ich hoffe man nimmt das entsprechend auf wie es gemeint ist, nämlich als konstruktive Kritik gepaart mit einigen Beispielen.


Ich kann Dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

Es fehlen noch einige Punkte:

*5. Grundlagen der Elektronik
*
Man könnte für alle, die es noch nicht gehört haben, einige grundlegende Materialeigenschaften oder Funktionsprinzipen erläutern, zum Beispiel:
- was ist ein Halbleiter,
- wie wird ein Halbleiter hergestellt,
- wie funktioniert ein Transistor,
- was ist eine integrierte Schaltung,
- wie funktionert ein RAM,
- was ist eine CPU,
- wie funktioniert ein LCD-Bildschirm,
- was ist OLED ... .

*6. Software (was bisher noch nicht angesprochen wurde)*

Ich weiß, daß der Hauptschwerpunkt auf Hardware liegt.
Aber man könnte ja mal ab und an ein paar Programme beilegen, die man immer mal braucht (Audio-, Video-, Grafikprogramme).

Auch im Retrobereich kann man etwas zulegen.
Ich weiß, daß es da spezielle Zeitschriften gibt.

Aber mal ein Bericht über den Norton Commander, die Norton Utilities oder Windows 3.11 sowie über alte Spiele (da könnte man in jeder Ausgabe eins präsentieren) von Alladin über Future Dimensions bis Zaxxon.

Das ist alles als Vorschlag zu betrachten und würde die Zeitschrift interessanter machen.

Ich war 5 Jahre Vollabonnent.
Als die Zeitschrift dann nur noch Balkendiagrammen bestand, hab ich mir den Streß nicht mehr angetan.

Aber vielleicht ändert sich ja etwas.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

Hmm zumindest eine kurze Stellungnahme oder ein zur Kenntnis nehmen hatte ich schon erwartet auf Basis meiner Kritik.Schade.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

Moin zusammen!

Wir haben eure Postings bereits vernommen und für eine Debatte im Neujahrs-/Strategiemeeting vorgemerkt. Derzeit stecken wir aber Oberkante Unterlippe in der superkurzen Dezemberproduktion und können daher wenig posten. Bitte um Verständnis. 

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

Danke für die Info und frohes schaffen bzw baldige Feiertage


----------



## Ampre (14. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

7. Synthetische Benchmarks

Ich bin etwas enttäuscht das es keine Syntehtischen Benchmarks wie z.B. die Beyond3dsuite mehr gibt.  Mittlerweile bietet PCGH hauptsächlich Balkendiagramme die ich auch bei jeder X-Beliebigen Seite entedecke. 

8. Spiele Benchmarks mit speziellen Belastungszenarien (Architekturtest)

Ich würde mich auch mal freuen wieder Benchmarks zu sehen die die Architekturen der einzelnen Hersteller / Grafikkartengenerationen wieder vergleichen. So vermisse ich sehr stark mal einen Frontend  Test bei dem man alles deaktiviert bis auf Polygonenlastige Settings (aber ohne Tessellation).  Die Polygonensettings stellt man dann alle wirklich auf Ultra und sieht wie sich das verhält. Die Krönung wäre dann ein zweiter Benchmark wo man dann zu den Polygonensettings noch tesselation aktiviert. Natürlich soll es dann auch benchmarks geben die rein z.B die Texturleistung oder Shaderleistung betrachten. 

9. Die Kartenauswahl begrenzen 

Ihr habt sehr viele Karten in euren Benchmarks, das finde ich oft sehr unübersichtlich. Auch frage ich mich ob es Sinn macht eine Gtx 1080 und 1070 oder eine rx580 und rx570 zu Testen. Die Produkte liegen so nah beieinander da kann man das Verhalten schon erraten. Da wurde Punkt 8 wieder sehr viel helfen wenn das Spiel nämlich Polygonenlastig ist dürfte es zwschen Rx580 und Rx570 keinen Unterschied geben, ist das Game Shaderlastig dann schon.

@PCGH_Raff ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr das aufnehmen könntet


----------



## Gurdi (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*



> Spontan fällt mir da der versprochene Benchmark zu Battlefield ein. Wir haben jetzt schon 3 mal neue Benchmarks zu Raytracing aber nicht einmal wurde das Spiel anständig mit allen relevanten Karten gebencht obwohl offeriert.



Den BF5 Benchmark habt Ihr aber gut versteckt 
Vor allem auch noch mit dicken Customs, sehr gut.


----------



## Ampre (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

Hallo Raff, kannst du uns eine Rückmeldung geben was bei eurem Meeting rauskahm?


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*



> Der aktuelle Index ist mittlerweile völlig kanibalisiert worden durch die RX 590 und die RTX Reihe. Bisher konnte man zumindest beim Index stets davon ausgehen das der Wert dort ein Basiswert ist auf dessen man bei einer Customkarte mal mehr und mal weniger aufschlagen kann im Grunde. Bei den RTX Karte jetzt tritt das Novum ein, das es Customkarten auf dem Markt gibt die langsamer sind als das Referenzdesign. Dieser Umstand ist grob irreführend.



Es gab der bei RX 580 und RX 590 schon kein Custom Design mehr, ergo hält man sich an AMD´s Boostvorgaben der Karten und wählt ein passendes nicht übertaktetes Referenzdesign.
Im Index ist/war auch lange die Vega LC aufgeführt, ein AMD Referenzdesign das es mit den Taktraten als Custom nicht gab.
Die RTX FE Karten unterscheiden sich von Customkarten quasi nicht mehr als 3% im Höchstfall, die meisten Customkarten sind gleichschnell bis schneller.
Ich denke nicht dass diese geringen Unterschiede den Index in irgendeiner Weise kanibalisieren. Bei der RX590 ist das schon gar nicht der Fall.
Und auch die R9 390 gab es nicht mehr als Referenzdesign.



> Eine kommende RTX 2060 wird das Chaos in der Klasse perfekt machen.



Warum sollte sie das, alle RTX 2060 kommen mit den gleichen Taktraten wie die Referenz.



> Die RTX 2070 steht im Index mit 69%, die GTX 1080 mit 59,6%. Dies entspricht aber in keinster Weise der eigentlichen Realität für den eigentlichen Nutzer. Das Leistungsplus eines non A Chips ist fast nicht existent gegenüber eine 1080 Custom, ja teilweise sind die Karten sogar beträchtlich langsamer in Spielen wie Destiny 2 oder GTA V.



Du vergisst, dass der Capture One OpenCL Benchmark mit im Parcour ist und dass es eine RTX 2070 FE (so denke ich zumindest) ist.
Die normale 2070 ist etwa 10% vor einer Stock 1080, die FE wohl eher 13 bis 14%. Inkl. Capture One kommt man da schon auf 18% Unterschied.
Also alles völlig normal.

Warum du eine Custom GTX 1080 mit einer RTX 2070 non A vergleichen willst, verstehe ich nicht und beträchtlich langsamer ist die Karte ganz sicher nicht gegenüber eine Custom 1080.


----------



## demage (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Eine (hoffentlich) konstruktive Kritik. GPU Index/Preiserhöhung/DVD Inhalt*

Ich denke man könnte das Problem entschärfen, wenn man nicht mehr "einen" Balken in der tabelle anzeigt, sondern einen Farbigen bis zur mindest Leistung und einen mit einer anderen Farbe für die "maximal" Leistung.

Also Grafikkarte X hat min. 60% und die Designs haben bis 80%

Siehe Bild. Beim Raufklicken auf die Grafikkarte wird man zum Artikel verlinkt oder eben eine übersicht über alle Designs in der Tabelle. (aufklappen/ zuklappen Quarsi)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

